# Useful phone apps for server monitoring?



## MannDude (Jan 22, 2015)

What are my options for receiving notification alerts to my phone for managing a small server fleet? I want to be alerted with an audible tone that I can choose when a server becomes unresponsive or enters a 'warning level' for things like CPU load or % of RAM used. Does anything like this exist?

Basically, if I am in bed, on the couch, going for a walk... whatever, I want to know when something happens so I can go take care of it before I start hearing Skype blow up or people texting me. 

Thanks!


----------



## trewq (Jan 23, 2015)

I used to use Notify My Android and have my normal monitoring feed into it.


----------



## lbft (Jan 23, 2015)

I do something similar to @trewq, with a short script I wrote on a cron reading from my existing monitoring and pushing notifications via Pushbullet.

Edit: it should be relatively simple to integrate any of these types of services with most self-hosted monitoring systems, e.g. Nagios/Icinga.


----------



## trewq (Jan 23, 2015)

Pushbullet is much more feature rich and cross platform than Notify My Droid. I've used Pushbullet more recently, it's quite good.


----------



## clarity (Jan 23, 2015)

Something that come to mind is an app called boxcar. UptimeRobot used to offer it as a place to push notifications to.


----------



## tonyg (Jan 23, 2015)

I have my monitoring software send text messages to my phone. Just use your carrier' email for text messages.

Below are the email addresses for major carriers that will be received as a text message on your phone.

Replace the '123456789' with your phone number.

Alltel               [email protected]
AT&T              [email protected]
Boost Mobile  [email protected]
Nextel             [email protected]
Sprint              [email protected]
T-Mobile         [email protected]
US Cellular     [email protected]
Verizon           [email protected]
Virgin Mobile  [email protected]


----------



## stealthyhosting (Feb 24, 2015)

Pingdom has a great android and iPhone app. With the right vibration overrides you can make sure you always get sound alerts for important notifications.


----------



## Onra Host (Feb 25, 2015)

Me and Daniel use a mix of Pushbullet and the Pingdom App. Both work fine as needed, though someone is usually submitting a ticket the second something gets down anyways


----------



## Munzy (Mar 5, 2015)

https://github.com/Munroenet/ServerStatus


Has load and down warnings as of current.


----------



## Serveo (Mar 5, 2015)

MannDude said:


> What are my options for receiving notification alerts to my phone for managing a small server fleet? I want to be alerted with an audible tone that I can choose when a server becomes unresponsive or enters a 'warning level' for things like CPU load or % of RAM used. Does anything like this exist?
> 
> Basically, if I am in bed, on the couch, going for a walk... whatever, I want to know when something happens so I can go take care of it before I start hearing Skype blow up or people texting me.
> 
> Thanks!


I advice to setup monitoring, alert checks and notifying by mail / text. To do this we use Observium and checking the stats on the go using simple browsers does the thing.


----------

